# Funny white thing!



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

I noticed over the last few days that one of my Cynotilapia afra's and now a yellow lab both have a small white blob sticking out of their sides. 

I thought at first that it was just a scale out of place or something but now that the lab has one as well im not so sure.

Sorry for the crappy pic, my camera is toast so it's off my phone. Just did a water change so the water isnt perfectly clear yet either.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

any chance you can catch the fish and get a closer pic?


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

hard pic to see.


----------

